# Permanent Resident, Separated from wife...Can I be sent home???



## macajeff (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi,

I'm sorry if this has already been answered but i can't seem to find what i'm looking for.

I'm a permanent resident here in Australia. I came over on a prospective marriage visa in 2008 and got married the same year.

I got my permanent residency in Jan this year (2011).

My wife and I separated very recently because she wants children and I don't.

My question is, can my PR be cancelled forcing me to return to the UK?

I had planned on becoming a citizen early next year.

I have a very good job here for the government and lots of friends and I don't want to move back to the UK as this is now home.

I know by law I have to inform the Department Of Immigration of my change in circumstances and my wife is threatening to contact them also.

Any advice would be most appreciated!


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi macajeff,

I just simply say like this, since you're already PR, your wife can't do anything and the DIAC also can't deport you except they find out it was fraud. So rest assured.

Cheers


----------



## macajeff (Sep 26, 2011)

dusty_springfield said:


> Hi macajeff,
> 
> I just simply say like this, since you're already PR, your wife can't do anything and the DIAC also can't deport you except they find out it was fraud. So rest assured.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply!

No, it wasn't fraud, we have had marriage councelling to try and resolve things. But we both want different things.

Do you think I should contact the department before she informs them or just leave it?


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

macajeff said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> No, it wasn't fraud, we have had marriage councelling to try and resolve things. But we both want different things.
> 
> Do you think I should contact the department before she informs them or just leave it?


There's nothing she can do. Once you are a permanent residence, as long as you qualified for it at the time you applied (which you must have), you will always remain a permanent resident and can become a citizen. Don't even bother contacting them, unless she claims that you were in fake relationship, that's the end of it.


----------



## macajeff (Sep 26, 2011)

SarahM said:


> There's nothing she can do. Once you are a permanent residence, as long as you qualified for it at the time you applied (which you must have), you will always remain a permanent resident and can become a citizen. Don't even bother contacting them, unless she claims that you were in fake relationship, that's the end of it.


Thanks for that. I was getting a bit worried.


----------



## manjeet (Sep 17, 2012)

*relationship breakup*

I got pr on march 2012. My husband wants to withdraw his sponsership due to relationship problem. From last year I am living in india with my daughter. She is austrqalian citizen and from this relation.after got pr I did not come back to austalia due to my husband. He did not want I will stay in austalia any more he keep my and my daughter passport with him. Due to health problem of my daughter I am planning to settle in austalia. Please guide me and please help by answer of few queries

1. If he withdraw his sponsership.still I will be elegible to. Come and stay in austalia.i have not entered in australia on bc 100.because rite now I am in india and staying in india from last one year.

2.after settle in austalia. If he will doing same harrassment.can govt will protect me and my daughter

3.as we are not legally seprated. Do I am elegible for security benifits


----------

